# Limitless 200w box mod



## Rossouw (14/6/16)

Customization- Interchangeable plates with magnets

Power Output Settings- Variable Wattage & Tem Control

Fire Mode- Soft, Standard, and Powerful

Display- Mirror Finished Display Screen

Safety- Reverse polarity protection, short circuit and low resistance protection, 6.5 volt cutoff, internal temp protection, excessive amperage protection

Wattage- 10w-200w

Resistance Range- .08-5 ohms

Temp Control- Nickel, Titanium, Stainless Wire

Temp Range- 100-300 Celsius | 220-580 degrees Fahrenheit

Firing Timeout- 10 seconds

Overheat Protection- 80 degrees Celsius

Battery Requirements- 2 18650 batteries with 20a continuous discharge or greater

Height- 3 5/8″ | 92mm

Length – 2 1/2″ | 63.5mm

Width- 15/16″ | 23.8mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (14/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/6/16)

damnit China.... 160W, not 200W

Looks kinda cool though

Strange thing is they mention a voltage limit of 6.5V if thats output then thats pretty limiting... If its input, its also kinda limiting 6V input would still be fine for the batteries, and would make a significant improvement to the battery life of the mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/6/16)

Yes please.


----------



## Gizmo (14/6/16)

Stunning look mod damn!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rossouw (14/6/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> damnit China.... 160W, not 200W
> 
> Looks kinda cool though
> 
> Strange thing is they mention a voltage limit of 6.5V if thats output then thats pretty limiting... If its input, its also kinda limiting 6V input would still be fine for the batteries, and would make a significant improvement to the battery life of the mod.



I agree, on some of my builds 6.5v would just seem a bit weak... I guess you can change your building style but I like to have my options.


----------

